# driver issues in kernel-2.6.26[SOLVED]

## idella4

I'm running the latest kernel 2.6.26 and there are drivers that simply don't load due to compiled in errors.

They include alsa, the sound driver for my machine snd_hda_intel, and a webcam driver gspca.

I've selected the snd_hda_intel to be built as a module.  It reports failure to load on boot up  In dmesg, it's riddled with errors for sound drivers.

```

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.9.4

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

ath_pci: 0.9.4

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_link_rwlock

snd_pcsp: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

```

for gspca

```

gspca: Unknown symbol video_devdata

gspca: Unknown symbol video_unregister_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_alloc

gspca: Unknown symbol video_register_device

gspca: Unknown symbol video_usercopy

gspca: Unknown symbol video_device_release

```

and in addition, uvesafb

```

uvesafb: Getting VBE info block failed (eax=0x4f00, err=1)

uvesafb: vbe_init() failed with -22

uvesafb: probe of uvesafb.0 failed with error -22

```

These represent a fair percentage of the desired drivers to load effectively for the system.  In all cases, they load quite well in other distros with kernels as recent as 2.6.24.

The gspca is compiled and installed from a source package.  The same package provided a perfectly compatible driver in the other distros' kernel.

Is there possibly some other aspect of the kernel config that needs adjusting, or is 2.6.26 just a lemon?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

The sound related missing symbols are provided by a kernel option you have not enabled.

```
$ cd /usr/src/linux

roy@spike /usr/src/linux $ grep -R -I snd_info_register ./*

```

shows

```
./sound/core/info.c:EXPORT_SYMBOL(snd_info_register);
```

That makes me think that your kernel .config has been edited by hand or not migrated between kernels properly

as when sound core is configured off, all the ALSA sound device options are hidden.

If you have edited the .config file by hand, throw it away as it cannot be recovered. Many options in menuconfig control several config flags and they must all be changed together.

----------

## idella4

Neddy, 

thank you for answering again.  I kind of follow what you say.  It means I've disfigured the config of the kernel I gather.  I throw it away leaves me wondering what to do.  Do I delete the whole kernel sources and start with a new kernel afresh? or .....

Would the other drivers be affected by some similar other options?

I haven't made such a hash of a kernel before as this, but I'd need to be shown where and how to rectify.  My previous attempts handled the sound quite ok, so I don't know what I missed.  I thought I found the options re alsa and sound hardware.

You assisted perfectly well a few weeks ago to fix the 2.6.24 kernel I was using then.  I know you know how.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

If you are sure you have never used nano or any other text editor on the kernel .config file we can try to fix the problem.

If you have changed the .config by hand, rm it to get back to the default .config state.

If you still have your 2.6.24 kernel tree, you can migrate the .config file from there by copying it into the new kernel tree then running 

```
make oldconfig
```

like you would run make menuconfig in the new kernel.

make oldconfig silently drops, options that have been removed from the new kernel, sets existing options as they are in the input .config file and asks you about new options. Providing the input .config file was legal, so is the output file.

If you don't have a valid .config to start from, start from the defualt state by removing the .config.

----------

## idella4

Neddy,

I follow you.  My system has a 2.6.24, a 2.6.25 and 2.6.26.  Running oldconfig makes me unsure what it's going to pick up.

You give two options, can we go with the first, to fix it.

I'm sure I haven't used nano to edit it, only make menuconfig.

I await your answer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

OK, lets try to fix it then.  We will just work on sound. Its easier for us both if we work one problem at a time.

In your make menuconfig  check your sound settings:-

```
  │ │    <M> Sound card support                                        │ │  

  │ │        Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->                   │ │  

  │ │        Open Sound System  --->  
```

In Open Sound System  ---> Chech its set off.  

```
< > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)
```

In  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> check for

```
  │ │    <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                         │ │  

  │ │    <M>   Sequencer support                                       │ │  

  │ │    <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                │ │  

  │ │    <M>   OSS Mixer API                                           │ │  

  │ │    <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                             │ │  

  │ │    [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system   │ │  

  │ │    [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                       │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                       │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Support old ALSA API                                    │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Verbose procfs contents                                 │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Verbose printk                                          │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Debug 
```

Its important that all the options set off there are off. They are for maintainers only.

If you do not want ALSA to provide OSS emulation, you can turn off the OSS options here too. 

In  

```
PCI devices  --->
```

Choose all your sound cards as modules. You mention snd_hda_intel, so that will be

```
  │ │    <M> Intel HD Audio                                            │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver (NEW)         │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support (NEW)              │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support (NEW)        │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support (NEW)         │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support (NEW)                  │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support (NEW)             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support (NEW)             │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support (NEW)              │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support (NEW)    │ │  

  │ │    [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser (NEW)              │ │  

  │ │    [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio (NEW) 
```

If you know which codec you have, you can turn off all the ones you don't need.

Save the changes, remake and reinstall your kernel and its modules.

----------

## idella4

Roger that, Neddy.  

I will recompile and save the new kernel and reboot and repost. 

Thanks so far, it's great.

----------

## idella4

Neddy, 

Oh dear.  your other option might be necessary.  This might look kind of familiar.

Remember I've followed the options you gave before.

dmesg

```

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_add_device_sysfs_file

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_minor_data

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device_for_dev

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add_slave

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_limit_hw_rates

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_sync

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_suspend_all

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_card_disconnect

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step

snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

```

I know it's a bit of a sledge hammer but should I post the .config?  I did last time, which identified the need for the correct cpu choice.  Hopefully it's too early for that.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

della4,

First, a few sanity checks, its very easy to miss a step or get something slightly wrong.

Does 

```
uname -a
```

 give a date and time corresponding to your most recent kernel build ?

Does the kernel name it shows agree with 

```
readlink /usr/src/linux
```

Its very easy to run one kernel and build/install  another.

Did you remember to do the 

```
make modules_install
```

 step ?

----------

## idella4

ok sanity checks coming up.

```

idella@Gentoo ~ $ uname -r

2.6.26-gentoo

```

```

idella@Gentoo ~ $ readlink /usr/src/linux

./linux-2.6.26-gentoo

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

and the timecheck from uname -a  ?

----------

## idella4

Oh it looks like you've found something here

```

idella@Gentoo ~ $ uname -a

Linux Gentoo 2.6.26-gentoo #6 SMP Wed Aug 13 17:24:18 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I thought I had set the time properly, in fact I just adjusted it.  This I can't follow.  I only just compiled it to effect the changes you showed me.  I did execute make modules_install.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

```
Wed Aug 13 17:24:18 
```

is the time you configured or compiled your running kernel.

If the date command on your system shows August 17 (today) you are not running the kernel you just compiled.

Did you mount /boot? 

Did you copy the kernel to /boot?

Does the kernel file name in /boot match the name in your grub.conf booting stanza ?

Follow the timestamps on the following files, each should be later, or identical to the one before

/usr/src/linux/.config   It all starts with the kernel .config file

/usr/src/linux/arch/<your_arch>/boot/bzImage  Your compiled kernel, made using the .config above

/boot/<kernel_name>  the file loaded by grub.

Look in /boot both with it mounted and not mounted.

----------

## idella4

Well Neddy, some mixed news.  I followed your suggested check of the time stamps.  The odd one out is the uname -a result.  All the others showed I accessed and compiled the 2.6.26 kernel last night (my time, afternoon yours).  Not liking to give up, I looked at the 2.6.25 kernel which is still very current.

I redid the config of of the 2.6.25 according to your suggested settings, just like I did for the 2.6.26.  I don't know how or why, but the settings took for it.  I replaced my 2.6.25 kernel, booted up, and no errors.  The sound module and alsa are there, no errors for sound.  

So success for this, so thank you for your efforts again.  Does this mean we can look at the webcam driver error next? The same error is in place in this 2.6.25 kernel.

In a way it's not so critical.  Earlier on, I suppose in kernel 2.6.24, the gspca module was installed without the current error.  However it was wasted because despite b eing in place and creating a /dev/video sym link to the real ch file, the actual applications refused to see the device and failed to produce the video stream.  An application such as camstream.  It listed no device and could do nothing. 

I shall keep an eye for a response, otherwise you've done well again and thank you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

I'm not sure I totally understand what happened there. If you want to have another go with 2.6.26, begin with 

```
make clean
```

in the 2.6.26 kernel tree. I recall you said you reset your clock.

Changing the clock can confuse make. Make is lazy, it checks the timestamp on any existing binary files, (like .o or .ko) and if they are later than the the source files they depend on, nothing is made as they must be up to date. Changing the clock can cause errors here. The only safe way is to destroy all the binaries with make clean at the start, so there are no binaries to compare times with.

We can move onto the webcam next. Decide which kernel you will use, post a fresh set of webcam errors (in case they have changed) and the Vendor and Device IDs for your cam, which you can get from lsusb.

----------

## idella4

ok, for now let's look at the webcam driver.  I have the alsa and snd_intel working in this 25, and I can always go to 26 and start afresh as you say.

The choice of driver is not a problem.  Two years ago when you first helped with this, you identified the driver for me, which at the time was spca5xx.  Since then it has been updated and taken over by gspca.

Portage has two gspca choices, both initially masked.  The one that appears to be correct and compatible is gspcav1.  After unmasking the other, it fails to compile and emerge, so gspcav1 is the driver package, the driver is called gspca.

It's a Creative Vista plus webcam.

Vendor Id: 041e

Product Id: 4028

This driver works for the webcam in the other distros like ubuntu.

the dmesg error is as follows.

```

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

gspca: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

gspca: Unknown symbol up

gspca: Unknown symbol down

gspca: Unknown symbol down_interruptible

```

These are quite different to the list I put up in my first post, which was from the 2.6.26 kernel!!!!

The problem I do have is two fold; the above error, and the apps not finding and listing the device, though it show up readily in usbview.

I await your comment.

Edit:  p.s.  I've done the make clean and rebuild of the 2.6.26 kernel while waiting; and 

```

idella@Gentoo /usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo $ uname -a

Linux Gentoo 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #5 SMP Mon Aug 18 10:24:11 WST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

Unknown symbol errors are always because the piece of software giving the error, in this case, your webcam driver is depending on a symbol defined by another piece of software, in this case, your kernel.

There are two causes :-

1. a needed option is missing from the kernel.

2. the kernel has changed and the symbol was removed or renamed.

1. Is easy to fix, rebuild the kernel with the mission option

2. needs a change to the driver to match the kernel change - this is always an issue with out of kernel modules.

In this case, its looking like the latter. 

```
grep -R -I down_interruptible ./
```

in the 2.6.25-gentoo-r6 kernel tree shows that the symbol is not exported on Intel/AMD arches, so its not available to external modules.

The driver needs to be fixed.

----------

## idella4

Oh, so that means that it's not viable in the kernel-2.6.25 then?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

Not yet anyway it seems.

However, if I get the tarball it builds and installs for me with no errors.

even dmesg is happy

```
[14863.864766] usbcore: registered new interface driver gspca

[14863.865881] gspca: gspca driver 01.00.20 registered
```

 Thats against gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1 too.

Thats as far as I can test, as I don't have the hardware.

Your 2.6.26 uname -a looks good. Is the sound ok with that too. By ok, I mean no kernel errors.

----------

## idella4

The news on the sound front is good Neddy.  I've rebooted into 2.6.26.  I had to re-install the nvidia driver, which is no problem.  The clean out seems to have done the job.  After recompiling, I repeated make modules_install. -- No errors re sound.  Sound drivers present and correct.

Now gspca is absent too.  From what you said, you've acquired the package from the net outside portage and installed that, or the gentoo prepared package from portage?  Which one are you suggesting I utilise?

Good news again.  I installed the source package, and this time gspca loads ok.  The main thing I did was the clean out and rebuild, it must have fixed something I suppose.  I have a driver, I have a /dev/video, but camstream can't see and list the webcam.  Realising it's a different phenomenon, do you have any comments on why this is happening?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

idella4,

Try a nice simple video app like xawtv.

run it with 

```
xawtv -c /dev/v4l/video0
```

if your cam is video0. It won't always work with symlinks for the video device.

I have never used camstream.

----------

## idella4

ok thanks Neddy.  Your help is appreciated.

The xawtv actually works too. May cross paths agin.

Bye

----------

